# how long should a decision take



## sevenlights (5 Jul 2009)

Hi does anyone know how long it should take for a decision to be made on a one parent family benefit application?  I applied mid may and am still waiting, i rang last week and all they could tell me was that it was being dealt with, they coulndt say how long more i would have to wait, is this normal?


----------



## sevenlights (5 Jul 2009)

oh god, what are we supposed to do in the mean time for money?  and also when it is processed will they back date it?


----------



## annet (5 Jul 2009)

There's a big delay in processing claims for JA/JB - so its not really going to help.  As another poster advised, you can put in an application for Supplementary Welfare Allowance which is a means tested payment provided by Community Welfare Officers in your local health centre.  You have to go to the health centre to make the application in person.... they sit a certain times - so check this out.  If you have no other income or means you should qualify.  While administered by the HSE the money is paid out of the social welfare budget - so any monies paid will be deducted from your Lone parent payment - when the DSFA eventually processes your claim that is.


----------



## sevenlights (9 Jul 2009)

Just to say i phone social welfare today, most unhelpful would give no time frame, the only response to any question was see your community welfare officer, no idea how much longer il be waiting, ps is the money paid straight to your bank and do we have to sign every month?


----------



## gipimann (9 Jul 2009)

One parent family payments are usually paid into the post office but can be paid into a bank account and no, you don't have to sign on as you're not on the Jobseeker's register.

The claim may take a few months to process due to the numbers of claims being dealt with at the moment. As others have suggested, if you have no income or means, contact the Community Welfare Officer at your local health centre. He/she can arrange a weekly payment until your One parent family claim is decided. Any payment made by the CWO will be taken out of the arrears of your One parent family claim.


----------



## sevenlights (10 Jul 2009)

THank you for your reply.  would I have to sign on for the community welfare officers payment?


----------



## annet (10 Jul 2009)

You dont have to sign on - like when claiming JA/JB.  You just have to go to the clinic and make the original application to the CWO.  Once the claim is processed - which involves a means test you are then paid weekly by giro.  I'd bring identification, P60 (if applicable), bank a/c or details of savings (if applicable), details of all outgoings and expenses (rent/mortgage, esb etc), medical expenses (if applicable)... any information that will help your case.  

Since you made the application for OFP - you may also be entitled to secondary entitlements like fuel allowance, esb, telephone etc and rent allowance.  The local Citizens Information Service would have application forms.  I dont know whether the latter is available online from the DSFA - but you can check it out.  If you dont already have a medical card - you may be entitled to the full GMS card or GP only visit card - again depending on your means.  This application form is got from Citizens Information Services.


----------



## sevenlights (16 Jul 2009)

anyone heard any more on their claim?  im almost 3 months waiting now


----------



## sevenlights (17 Jul 2009)

just another question, if when i finally get this and i decide to go to england (university)  and take the kids with me, can I transfer it over there for a period?


----------



## menna (18 Jul 2009)

hi when i went 4 loan parrent 4 me and two kids i wait just over a year but i just got mine thank god  and 4 them to pay in bank they wont they say they dont do that no more they pay it in the post office i cheaked with post office they say they keep it in bank up to two weeks


----------



## gipimann (18 Jul 2009)

sevenlights said:


> just another question, if when i finally get this and i decide to go to england (university) and take the kids with me, can I transfer it over there for a period?


 
No, you cannot claim One Parent Family Payment outside the state.


----------

